

CoffeeScript FTW - tomse
http://e2open.org/free-coffeescript-resources/

======
ericclemmons
Funny timing! I've been using CasperJS all weekend and came across this same
example snippet in CoffeeScript.

I went ahead and did it in JavaScript and yep, like the author accurately
points out, it's messier.

The example snippet is has way too much outright nesting for my tastes.

At the end of it, I ended up using a couple modules to handle the codeless
function wrappers and used function references instead of anonymous functions.

That seems clearer to me in either syntax than function inception.

~~~
chii
I think the nesting is more a symptom of too much coupling. Coffeescript makes
the nesting _look_ nicer, but i dont think it solves anything really.

------
snogglethorpe
Hmm, the coffeescript version is certainly a bit shorter, but it seems _less_
readable to me... at best the C.S. version save a few characters because of
it's shorter lambda notation, and lack of explicit delimiters, but especially
the latter _reduces_ readability.

